# Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?



## kappldav123 (28. Mai 2013)

Hi!

War letzte Nacht draußen und hab nen Karpfen gefangen, der irgend ne Krankheit hat. Hat an beiden Kiemendeckeln so nen komischen Fleck, fast wie nen Geschwür. Kann ich den noch essen? Was is das für ne Krankheit?

Bild:
http://img21.*ih.us/img21/6592/20130528104147.jpg

Besten Dank!


----------



## redfeed (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

Hast du vielleicht auch noch ein Bild von der betroffenen Stelle ?


Gruß


----------



## anbeisser (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

Moin !

Stell doch bitte ein besseres Bild ein.
So kann man leider kaum was erkennen.

Wenn Du sicher gehen willst,lässt Du Ihn wieder frei oder tötest Ihn fachgerecht und vergräbst Ihn.

Hier mal ein Link:http://mainkarpfen.de/2012/04/fischkrankheiten-und-diagnose-karpfen/

Petri
A.


----------



## kappldav123 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

Ich hab ihn schon mit nach Hause genommen.
Hier ein größeres Bild der betroffenen Stelle:
http://img507.*ih.us/img507/394/20130528120032.jpg


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

Leider ist auf dem Bild nicht besonders viel erkennbar, aber weil die Ränder
dieser "Verletzungen" weißlich aussehen, tippe ich auf die Lochkrankheit.
Da diese Fischkrankheit nicht auf Menschen übertragbar ist,wie die meisten,sollte der Verzehr kein Problem darstellen!
Ansonsten sieht der Fisch auch nicht ungesund aus, dennoch würde ich mir beim Ausnehmen die Leber anschauen und den Verzehr davon abhängig machen, ob diese "normal" aussieht.

Weiterhin könnte es sich bei den zwei Stellen am Kopf auch um eine Scheuerstelle handeln.Zufällig sind diese genau an den Stellen, wo sich fehlgeleitete Frösche oder Kröten gerne anklammern und z.T tagelang dort festsitzen.Deren Laichzeit ist ja auch noch nicht ganz so lange her!
Auch in dem Fall,essen!

Nachtrag: Das neue Bild ist da viel ausagekräftiger und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,Lochkrankheit!

Jürgen


----------



## kappldav123 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

Besten Dank! Ich hab ihn ausgenommen, den ganzen Kopf weg. Bei den Innereien kenne ich mich jetzt nicht so gut aus als dass ich sagen könnte, ob die Leber gewöhnlich aussah oder nicht.

Hab ihn jetzt erstmal in die Tiefkühltruhe verfrachtet und werde ihn bei geeigneter Gelegenheit verspeisen


----------



## joso (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

ich nehme auch gerne den ein oder anderen Fisch zum Verzehr mit. 

Aber ganz ehrlich Grundsätzlich nehme ich keinen Fisch mit, wenn ich der Meinung bin der könnte krank sein.

Ob mir jemand ausm Board erzählt es könnte sein und vieleicht gehts dann gut, währe mir alles viel zu wage, wenn als nächstes mit Darmdurchbruch, oder nur noch am kotzen bist, wird dir wohl auch jemand ausm Board helfen. 

Aber las dir den Fisch schmecken, ich drück dir die Daumen das alles gut geht.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*



> vieleicht gehts dann gut, währe  mir alles viel zu wage, wenn als nächstes mit Darmdurchbruch, oder nur  noch am kotzen bist, wird dir wohl auch jemand ausm Board helfen.


Ich meine jedem seine Befindlichkeit!

Was fürn Quatsch,Darmdurchbruch,oder nur kotzen!
Zweiteres kannst du höchstens kriegen,wenn du den Fisch vor dem Verzehr gammeln lässt, dass ist allerdings nicht ungefährlich.
Zu Fischkrankheiten kann ich nur sagen,es gibt außer der Fischtuberkulose und Parasiten wie Nematoden, keine auf den Menschen übertragbare Krankheiten!

Jürgen


----------



## kappldav123 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

Ich hatte vorher schon mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es wohl fast gar keine Fischkrankheiten gibt, die auf den Menschen übertragen werden können. Deswegen hatte ich nur sehr geringe Bedenken, den Fisch mitzunehmen. Und um diese geringen Bedenken zu zerstreuen, hab ich hier nochmal nachgefragt


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*



joso schrieb:


> ...Aber ganz ehrlich Grundsätzlich nehme ich keinen Fisch mit, wenn ich der Meinung bin der könnte krank sein....



Würdes Du den Fisch dann wieder schwimen lassen, damit andere Fische angesteckt werden?



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Zu Fischkrankheiten kann ich nur sagen,es  gibt außer der Fischtuberkulose und Parasiten wie Nematoden, keine auf  den Menschen übertragbare Krankheiten!
> ..



Absolut richtig, wobei ich mir i.M. nicht sicher bin, ob Fische aus Süswasser eigendlich gefährliche Nematoden haben können. Bei Seefische sind die Nematoden gefährlich, keine Frage.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*



> ob Fische aus Süswasser eigendlich gefährliche Nematoden haben können. Bei Seefische sind die Nematoden gefährlich, keine Frage.



Doch die gibt es auch im Süsswasser,aber sehr selten.
Selbst mit Nematoden durchsetzter Fisch kann gegessen werden,wenn nicht gerade als Sushi,weil die durch das Garen abgetötet werden.
Allerdings stelle ich mir dies nicht besonders appetitlich vor und würde da auch nicht zugreifen!
Aber wie hier in dem Fall, wird der Kopf wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht mitgegessen.
Dazu kommt noch, dass die Lochkrankheit eigentlich nur eine Mangelerscheinung ist und zwar fehlen dem Fisch Mineralien.
Bei wirklich schlimmen Fischkrankheiten,z.B. Virus oder Bakterieller Ursache, ist auch in der Regel die Leber betroffen, daher auch mein Rat sich diese genauer anzuschauen!

Ich hätte dem TS nicht geraten diesen Fisch zu essen,wenn ich dies
nicht auch selbst tun würde!

Jürgen


----------



## pite (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

Mein Tipp:
Langsam die Zunge ins Afterloch stecken, wenns modrig schmeckt ist er ungenießbar. Wenn es süßlich schmeckt kannst du ihn ohne bedenken verzehren. Mach ich immer so!


----------



## Marc 24 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*



pite schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> Langsam die Zunge ins Afterloch stecken, wenns modrig schmeckt ist er ungenießbar. Wenn es süßlich schmeckt kannst du ihn ohne bedenken verzehren. Mach ich immer so!



AHA?! Selbst wenn irgendjemand so etwas machen würde, ist das glaube ich kein Indikator für einen genießbaren/ungenießbaren Fisch, würde ich mal behaupten. Welcher Grund steckt dahinter? 

Wobei ich schon fast bezweifle, dass der Post ernst gemeint war :m.

Ich persönlich würde die Finger von dem Fisch lassen, und v.a die Zunge . Wichtig wäre allerdings trotzdem zu wissen, ob es sich bei der betroffenen Stelle um eine übertragbare Krankheit handelt, auch wenn sie "nur" auf andere Fische übertragen werden kann. Denn dann sollte ggf. der Verein informiert werden.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*



pite schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> Langsam die Zunge ins Afterloch stecken, wenns modrig schmeckt ist er ungenießbar. Wenn es süßlich schmeckt kannst du ihn ohne bedenken verzehren. Mach ich immer so!





Marc 24 schrieb:


> AHA?! Selbst wenn irgendjemand so etwas machen würde, ist das glaube ich kein Indikator für einen genießbaren/ungenießbaren Fisch, würde ich mal behaupten.



Ist 'ne gewöhnungsbedürftige, aber durchaus zuverlässige Methode.
Wurde früher schon, beispielsweise beim Schafeschlachten, so praktiziert. Wäre mir aber auch bisschen zu speziell.  Ich persönlich bevorzuge eine Vorgehensweise, die sich der "Makedonische Handgriff" nennt!


----------



## joso (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich meine jedem seine Befindlichkeit!
> 
> Was fürn Quatsch,Darmdurchbruch,oder nur kotzen!
> Zweiteres kannst du höchstens kriegen,wenn du den Fisch vor dem Verzehr gammeln lässt, dass ist allerdings nicht ungefährlich.
> ...



Ich würde den trotzdem nicht essen, auch wenn du den Fisch noch essen würdest.

Ich weiss nun nicht ob du Biologie studiert, oder irgend einen Dr. Titel hast, dass du hier solche Sachen niederschreibst.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man gerade mit Fisch sehr Vorsichtig sein, aber soll jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## GeorgeB (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*



> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man gerade mit Fisch sehr Vorsichtig sein, aber soll jeder für sich entscheiden.


Jap, sehe ich auch so.

Augenscheinlich kranke Fische entnehme ich dem Gewässer und entsorge sie. Auch wenn ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass man sie in den allermeisten Fällen problemlos verzehren kann. Solange der Hunger mich nicht dazu treibt, vermeide ich ein eventuelles Risiko. Soll aber jeder halten wie er möchte.

Nicht ganz so prickelnd finde ich es kranke Fische zurück zu setzen, solange man sich nicht hundertprozentig sicher ist, dass es sich um eine nicht ansteckende Krankheit handelt, von der der Fisch schnell wieder genesen kann.


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

In dem Zusammenhang sollte man vielleicht ein paar Gedanken an die Desinfizierung des Angelgerätes verschwenden, das mit diesem Fisch möglicherweise in Berührung kam. Nicht wenige Fischkrankheiten sind infektiös und haben sehr resistente Erreger. Möchte man Schuld daran haben, dass sich Krankeiten verbreiten?


----------



## joso (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*



Andal schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang sollte man vielleicht ein paar Gedanken an die Desinfizierung des Angelgerätes verschwenden, das mit diesem Fisch möglicherweise in Berührung kam. Nicht wenige Fischkrankheiten sind infektiös und haben sehr resistente Erreger. Möchte man Schuld daran haben, dass sich Krankeiten verbreiten?



Genau Andal, genau aus diesen Grunde lasse ich alle meine Angelhaken von einem Zertifizierten Fachbetrieb desinfizieren, mit beglaubigter Urkunde bekomme ich meine Angelhaken dann zurück. 

Mein Problem ist immer nur wieder nach einmaligen Gebrauch, nachdem die Haken einmal im Wasser getaucht waren, weniger Sorgen habe ich mit meinen Hakenlöser, weil ich nicht so viele Fische fange, brauche ich davon weniger. :vik:


----------



## grubenreiner (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

Zum gezeigten Fisch:

Ich persönlich habe leider viel zu wenig Ahnung von Fischkrankheiten als dass ich da wirklich viel helfen könnte (ein Defizit dass ich unbedingt aufholen muss wie mir grade bewußt wird). Dass jedoch nur besagte 2 Fischerkrankungen auf Menschen übertragbar sind weiß ich und von daher sehe ich auch kein Problem beim Verzehr dieses Fisches denn nach Tuberkulose sieht es nicht aus und Nematoden würde man sehen bzw. beim Garprozess zerstören.
Wenn sich aber jemand gut damit auskennt (wie Taxidermist) finde ich es ziemlich daneben von Leuten die hier einerseits sagen "ich hab keine Ahung von der Sache und weiß nicht was es ist" aber gleichzeitig die Aussagen derjenigen die sich auskennen negieren.

Davon ab würde ich auch dringend eine Benachrichtigung des zuständigen Gewässerwarts oder der Fischereibehörde anraten, nur um sicher zu gehen.

Und zur Desinfizierung des Angelgerätes:
99% der im Wasser lebenden Erreger können weder Trockenheit noch UV Strahlung ab. Deshalb genügt es meist "kontaminierte" Gerätschaften wie Kescher etc. für einen Tag in die Sonne zu hängen und gut durchtrocknen zu lassen.


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

Den superblitzgescheiten Beitrag von Joso überlesen wir mal, weil eh scho' wissen!

In so einem Fall geht es doch nicht ums ganze Angelzeug, sondern um den Kescher, das Vorfach und vielleicht noch den Hakenlöser. Was ist da schon dabei, wenn man alle heilige Zeit mal einen kranken Fisch fängt, dann mit etwas Sagrotan, oder einem vergleichbaren Mittel über die Sachen geht?

Das Thema zeigt ja und da nehme ich mich auch nicht aus, wie wenig das Wissen um Fischkrankheiten ausgeprägt ist. Wer weiß wirlich genau, was welchem kranken Fisch fehlt, wie es übertragen wird und wie infektiös es tatsächlich ist?

Auf der einen Seite sind Abhakmatten schon so viel, wie Tabernakel des Karpfenfischens, es wird über die Seidenweicheit von Keschernetzen gestritten und auf der anderen Seite wird dumm dahergeredet, wenn es heißt, dass im Falle kranker Fische eine Desinfektion des Keschers sinnvoll erscheint.


----------



## joso (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

Jup Andal und das ist dann genau das richtige 
"Sagrotan" oder ähnliches, das ist genauso schlau wie den kranken Fisch wieder zurück zu setzen.

Ich bin bestimmt nicht allwissend und das der Fisch gegessen werden kann, ohne das ein Mensch davon krank wird mag sein, auch wenn ich den immer noch nicht essen würde, aber mein Vorfach und den Kescher, wie den Hakenlöser mit Sagrotan zu desinfizieren, da kannste denn auch das Gewässer mit Domestos desinfizieren. 

Das währe dann wohl genauso schlau.


----------



## malinke (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ..Scheuerstelle handeln.Zufällig sind diese genau an den Stellen, wo sich fehlgeleitete Frösche oder Kröten gerne anklammern und z.T tagelang dort festsitzen ...



... die können ja lange die Luft anhalten


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

@malinke,von Hautatmung bei Amphibien hast du noch nichts gehört?
Die können zum Teil den ganzen Winter über auf dem Gewässerboden 
hocken, dieses ist von der Wassertemperatur abhängig!

_Da der Frosch wechselwarm ist, entspricht die Körpertemperatur der Umgebungstemperatur._ 
_Bei niedriger Körpertemperatur sind seine Organe weniger aktiv._ 
*Für die geringe Aktivität ist wenig Sauerstoff nötig - Hautatmung reicht aus.* 
_Bei höherer Temperatur und höherer Aktivität deckt die zusätzliche Lungenatmung den erhöhten Bedarf.

http://www.bossert-bcs.de/biologie/frosch.htm

Jürgen
_


----------



## Andal (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*



joso schrieb:


> Jup Andal und das ist dann genau das richtige
> "Sagrotan" oder ähnliches, das ist genauso schlau wie den kranken Fisch wieder zurück zu setzen.
> 
> Ich bin bestimmt nicht allwissend und das der Fisch gegessen werden kann, ohne das ein Mensch davon krank wird mag sein, auch wenn ich den immer noch nicht essen würde, aber mein Vorfach und den Kescher, wie den Hakenlöser mit Sagrotan zu desinfizieren, da kannste denn auch das Gewässer mit Domestos desinfizieren.
> ...



Ist schon recht... kümmere du dich mal um das seelische Wohlbefinden deiner eingedosten Bienenmaden...!


----------



## GeorgeB (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

Schon merkwürdig, dass wir bei der Besetzung gerade von Teichen ganz selbstverständlich über Seuchenschutz und Hygiene schwadronieren, uns aber beim Thema Desinfektion von Angelgeräten überhaupt nicht auskennen. Daran habe ich bis heute ehrlich gesagt noch keinen Gedanken verschwendet.


----------



## hanzz (30. Mai 2013)

joso schrieb:
			
		

> Jup Andal und das ist dann genau das richtige
> "Sagrotan" oder ähnliches, das ist genauso schlau wie den kranken Fisch wieder zurück zu setzen.
> 
> Ich bin bestimmt nicht allwissend und das der Fisch gegessen werden kann, ohne das ein Mensch davon krank wird mag sein, auch wenn ich den immer noch nicht essen würde, aber mein Vorfach und den Kescher, wie den Hakenlöser mit Sagrotan zu desinfizieren, da kannste denn auch das Gewässer mit Domestos desinfizieren.
> ...



Laut Datenblatt von Sagrotan ist es schädlich für Wasserorganismen.
Aber man könnte ja drüber nachdenken, nach Desinfektion mit viel Wasser zu reinigen.
Der Vergleich Domestos mit Sagrotan hinkt in meinen Augen etwas.


----------



## Andal (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Schon merkwürdig, dass wir bei der Besetzung gerade von Teichen ganz selbstverständlich über Seuchenschutz und Hygiene schwadronieren, uns aber beim Thema Desinfektion von Angelgeräten überhaupt nicht auskennen. Daran habe ich bis heute ehrlich gesagt noch keinen Gedanken verschwendet.



Dann fahre mal nach Norwegen an einen der berühmten Lachsflüsse. Bis du endlich im Wasser stehst, bist du in der Sache ein Fachmann. Das auch nicht ohne Grund. Der Gyrodactylus salaris hat dort eine verheerende Wirkung erzielt.

Der Koi Herpes Virus ist weitestgehend zu unerforscht, als das man Aussagen bezüglich einer Desinefktion des Angelgerätes pauschal treffen könnte. Aber ein Witz ist es ganz sicher nicht!

Nur weil man über etwas nicht Bescheid weiß, muss es ja nicht unmöglich, oder gar falsch sein!


----------



## kappldav123 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

Ich hole dieses Thema mal wieder hoch, da ich heute wieder einen Karpfen mit so ner Stelle gefangen habe. Bild hier:





Weiß jemand, was das ist?


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

Könnte Erythrodermatitis sein.
Bei uns in der Ortschaft kann man kranke Fische oder Wasser abgeben. Da sagen Die einem gleich was es ist.


----------



## rainerle (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen gefangen - noch genießbar?*

...hätte jetzt auch mal auf chronische Bauchwassersucht getippt.


----------

